# Swamp People - Glen and Mitch



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

Those two guys are nut cases. Very interesting to watch. They related to any of the **** arses on here?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Willie is my hero. He's fearless and stupid at the same time, LOL!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

They seemed a bit off to me too. But it seems to me like those two dont have too many worries. Dig up worms to catch bait to catch supper. Seems like they have no problem fending for them selfs.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

They definitely will live a hell of a lot longer than me! LOL I don't think they have presentations to make and sales quota up every orfice of their body and have to answer to all the Corporate BS that I do on a daily basis. 

I told my wife you think we can buy a lil property next to them, and hang out awhile , for some reason she didn't buy??? I seen a few pictures of them earlier, they could be Desert stormers??


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You will find several people >>exactly<< like them in Caney Head, no electricity, no running water, no indoor toilet, barefoot MOST of the year and happy year round....WW


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Those two are somethin else. I love this show.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I have Cousins very similar to those two here in Central TX. Cedar Chopper hold-outs.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Just a very different way of life. I'm not saying it's bad...but I will admit it's NOT for me. I can handle my own in the wilderness with the bare essentials but I wouldn't want to live that way forever.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> You will find several people >>exactly<< like them in Caney Head, no electricity, no running water, no indoor toilet, barefoot MOST of the year and happy year round....WW


YUP:rotfl:


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I could have sworn I saw those two in Fred a few years back


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My wife asked if they were, uh, "together"....I had to explain to her that they're brothers, which got me a raised eyebrow....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

They add to the show but I still wonder, Do they work? Where does the money come from if they don't? Are they leeching off they Gov't? I know I'm being negative but everyone else on the show is working hard.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Dem garfish can be worth a whole lotta money (by bayou standards). Enough for beer and Tony Chachere's, anyway. I laughed my *** off all the way through that episode. It still cracks me up that they subtitle some of those boys when they're talking.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

If they ever made a Deliverance remake, they would be perfect.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Its a slow gator year so I think the show had to find some filler material.


----------



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

Mad Mike said:


> If they ever made a Deliverance remake, they would be perfect.


- I thought the same thing. LOL


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

I was looking for evidence of the meth lab when they were showing their house!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Michael Berry posted that he is trying to get them on his show today. Discovery Channel has to approve it since they are under an entertainment contract to them.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Terral is an industrial contractor when he's not catching gators... he was recently working at one of my son's accounts. The stories he told about Glen & Mitch were
hilarious... one evening as they were being filmed it started getting dark and they were
still out and they just gathered up some leaves, grass etc and settled in... the camera man asked them what they were doing and they said it's getting dark, time to get some sleep... they just curled up and went to sleep... the cameraman was freaked...


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Hard to believe RJ is an arm wrestling champion. He's not 150 pounds soaking wet!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

SURF Buster said:


> I could have sworn I saw those two in Fred a few years back


When people from Caney Head 'go to town' >>Fred is where they go:rotfl:...WW


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe they are real. My ex father-in-law was a *******'s *******. When he used to visit I would watch fishing shows on TV. When a fish was released he would get so mad he would leave the room. He just did not get it. God rest his soul.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> When people from Caney Head 'go to town' >>Fred is where they go:rotfl:...WW


 No signs there saying "No Shirt/ No Shoes/ No Service"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> You will find several people >>exactly<< like them in Caney Head, no electricity, no running water, no indoor toilet, barefoot MOST of the year and happy year round....WW


I was thinking the same thing....I know lots of ppl like them


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I'll bet they can catch that dang frog in the pool, of course they probably call it a cement pond


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Leo said:


> I'll bet they can catch that dang frog in the pool, of course they probably call it a cement pond


Or bathtub


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

flashlight said:


> I was looking for evidence of the meth lab when they were showing their house!


That would be the building where they got the worms.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Glen and Mitchell Guist were on the Michael Berry show. They have a web page which shows were they work, Alexander Concrete. There web page is www.guistbrothers.com
Strange pair, I bet they pick up a lot of women.
Ken


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

tell me they dont toke down on tha weed ( rabbit tabacker ),lol


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Checked their web site. What the heck would you want to buy from their store?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

100 FATHOMS said:


> Checked their web site. What the heck would you want to buy from their store?


false toofs :biggrin:


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

They're even on Facebook.....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Troy is my favorite..."Shoot, shoot, it's a big one, shoot"


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

The brothers were pretty funny on the Michael Berry Show. 

Those boys aren't that bad. I had some kin up in the hills of Tennessee that could give them a run for their country money. Sure 'nough.... :rotfl:


----------

